# Cleaning a PVC dinghy



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

So it seems my dinghy got a bit more mildew than it has over past winters, and I was wondering what others have used to safely clean the stains off.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

While we have hypalon, I doubt it makes a difference. The two most effective products have been MaryKate spray cleaner for Inflatables, Tubes and Towables. For tough stains, spray it on a dry surface and let it stand for a minute or two. Also, Barkeeper's friend and a damp scrub brush works well. Also let that stand.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

How bout hydrogenperoxide, baking soda and dawn dishsoap, you can make your own oxyclean, it also works to get the skunk smell off of an unfortunat dog..


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I usually clean mine (hypalon) with Comet. Does a fine job on any mildew but deep stains (mainily on the bottom) don't come completely out.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I got amazing results using a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. It took a few of them to do a 10 foot Avon, but they were very effective.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I found Amazon's Inflatable cleaner to be great.

Products


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

I second the magic eraser

try VIM bathroom cleaner, we used it on our waterline with a green scotch pad and it did wonders, it will probably work well on a dinghy too.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

The real question is, how does one get bottom paint to stick to PVC dinghies? For the life of me I cannot answer that question. And, to add insult to injury, barnacles seem to have little problem adhering to PVC hulls. Go figure!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

RobGallagher said:


> I found Amazon's Inflatable cleaner to be great.
> 
> Products


Ironically, I just tried this last year, as I read other good reviews. It didn't budge the black mold on the tubes. I actually threw it out after realizing I was never going to use it again.

I do wonder if I got a bad batch.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Minnewaska said:


> Ironically, I just tried this last year, as I read other good reviews. It didn't budge the black mold on the tubes. I actually threw it out after realizing I was never going to use it again.
> 
> I do wonder if I got a bad batch.


Black mold is tough. Even very caustic cleaners have trouble getting it out of the fabric.

A factory rep for this company company used to post here. They have an inflatable cleaner that they claim is very good.
Boat Cleaner, Marine Cleaner, Boat Hull Cleaner, Boat Detailing

Be careful with what you use, I ruined the pvc air deck of mine using "Roll Off". It turned sticky and gooey before it started leaking.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Michael K said:


> The real question is, how does one get bottom paint to stick to PVC dinghies? For the life of me I cannot answer that question. And, to add insult to injury, barnacles seem to have little problem adhering to PVC hulls. Go figure!


Answer: You pay more for it. I use Petit bottom paint for Inflatables. It has worked really well up here on Cape Cod. I just bought a new quart, it was $83 at West Marine, then I went to my local Marina and found it for $66. I don't mind paying a little more for the convenience (and we have some knowledgeable employees at the one I go to) but 25% more than another brick and mortar. I was not happy (fortunately I had not opened it and was able to return it.


----------

